# cabinet sugetions



## bong (Oct 29, 2012)

NZXT source 210 elite seems to have all the features needs except the dust filters. can any one suggest some cabinet along with source 210 elite + dust filter feature?


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2012)

what's your maximum budget ?


----------



## bong (Oct 29, 2012)

^4.5k at most. but best would be if it goes around 3.5k.


----------



## bong (Oct 31, 2012)

well i am well confused between these cabby

nzxt source210 elite =>3.4k cheaper /fit in budget exactly /does not have dust filter/ i dont know about future proofing about it
haf 912 combat=>4.3k excess budget marginally/ not sure about future compatibilty/like the look more better than source210
haf-912 advanced=>6.8k over budget/seems like everything have in it/like the look/like the features/hearing problem about radiator installing,long hd card etc (i dont know i need that or not or when it needs)
carbide 400R=>4.8k over budget/same as haf 912 advanced but reading favor of 400r more on net prices are same as haf 912 adv
carbide500R=>6.4k over budget/ but hearing recomendation of it above last two

Help me guys and please specify why to choose one over another one, dont just say the name.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 31, 2012)

NZXT Beta Evo. Bitfenix outlaw. But at that price point they wont have dust filters all around. Thats the hard truth.


----------



## bong (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ that both have not usb3. do you think spending money for dust filter will be justified? as above 4.5k cases have dust filters. if it is justified enough i am thinking for going that range

 what do you think about haf-912 combat and carbide 400r?

you know my use case and other specification. i belive i dont need to get that far of 6k cases. correct me if i am wrong.

thanks as usual


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 31, 2012)

See mate, two things I will never skimp while building my PC are Cabinet and PSU. Now....a proper Cabinet will last you more than two builds.And so will a proper PSU which carries a 5 year or 7 year warranty. These two things keep your PC running the way they should actually. A "cool" PC goes a long way.

Secondly,Yes...dust filters are mighty important when you have lot of intake fans. If you dont have dust filters...in no time your PCs internals will look like a archaeological site! You must invest ina good case. I gave up my GPU for a good cabinet like a CM Comsos 2 though I actually bought a Phantom because of its air cooling prowess and ofcourse the PP ratio. So with 200mm and 120mm intakes I know how important dust filters are actually are.

HAF 912 is good no doubt.


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2012)

bong said:


> ^^ that both have not usb3. do you think spending money for dust filter will be justified? as above 4.5k cases have dust filters. if it is justified enough i am thinking for going that range
> 
> _ what do you think about haf-912 combat and carbide 400r?_
> 
> ...



Corsair Carbide 400R is a better choice IMO.


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> Corsair Carbide 400R is a better choice IMO.



^ This. 
I bought HAF 912 Combat for 4.4k because Corsair 400R was sold in my place for 5.5k.

HAF 912 Combat  comes with 2*120 mm fan, Thumbscrews for Front panel only & no Thumbscrews for PCI, 2.5 cage, and only one Tooless 5.25" inch drive.
So they can't be considered Fully Tool less. Screwdriver is needed to install GPU, remove/attach HDD cage, installing 2.5 inch SSD & removing the back side panel.

If you can find Corsair 400R for less than 5k go grab it. 
And don't look into Corsair 300R/200R(flimsy) as HAF 912 Combat(Sturdy) is lot better than both.

Corsair 400R > HAF 912 Combat > 300R/200R


----------



## bong (Nov 2, 2012)

thanks guys! 

and what about between haf912 advanced and corsair 500r? do i need to get cabby in that 6k range for future proofing? or 5k range is enough?


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2012)

entirely depends on your needs but if you have the money why not get a better cabinet like 500R


----------



## bong (Nov 2, 2012)

^^That is where i am being confused. I cant judge what i need. The last pc and cabinet i had was low level so i cant decide how far should i go. can you tell at which circumstances(which need) it needs to get thak 6k rangers. I will not overclock ever and machine will be based on i5 3550,gfx card will be added later.

I have over budget by 1.5k already with 400R . i can go for 6k range if it is worthy to me. By worthy i am not doubting the potenital of 6k rangers. what i mean is usefull for my needs. eg if 6k rangers are for overclockers it is more likely have no use in my case.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 2, 2012)

Corsair 400r is the best damn value for money cabinet right now,just go for it,check out its reviews on techpowerup,u can get one for 4.8k from mdcomputers.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2012)

Stick with 400R or HAF 912 Combat...good enough . It will be worth the Investment.


----------



## aloodum (Nov 2, 2012)

The 400R appears to quite a compelling buy , but a old timer crosses my mind: The CM 690 /II/advanced/... it was well knows for being airy, decent cable management and very very sturdy build quality.
 If possible it would be best if you could physically examine the different cases vis a-vis to cable management(including gap between the motherboard tray and the panel), ease of filter cleaning, ease of device access etc.
But given the overall of quality of the cases in question you wont go wrong with any of them.

Cheers!!


----------



## bong (Nov 2, 2012)

@incinitor haf912 combat has dust filters? seems like NO HAF 912 Combat_side panel window (for APAC only) - Cooler Master


----------



## debarshi (Nov 2, 2012)

What about NZXT Lexa S (3.8k) and Guardian 921RB (4.2k)..............................


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2012)

bong said:


> @incinitor haf912 combat has dust filters? seems like NO HAF 912 Combat_side panel window (for APAC only) - Cooler Master



It has Dust Filters for the front Intake and the PSU air intake at the bottom. For the side I believe you have to make one yourself. As aloodum has mentioned do take a look at the CM690 II advanced too.


----------



## bong (Nov 2, 2012)

^^ is it possible to make dust filters? i am not aware of that. yes i will see allodum's recommendation.

just checked out the 690 II advanced. i like the case. but it does not have usb3


----------



## drkks (Nov 2, 2012)

bong said:


> ^^ is it possible to make dust filters? i am not aware of that. yes i will see allodum's recommendation.
> 
> just checked out the 690 II advanced. i like the case. but it does not have usb3



Corsair 300R has 2 usb 3 ports on the front panel but again, the dust filters are only on the front intake and PSU and not on side or top but cooling is excellent.


----------



## aloodum (Nov 2, 2012)

bong said:


> ^^ is it possible to make dust filters? i am not aware of that. yes i will see allodum's recommendation.
> 
> just checked out the 690 II advanced. i like the case. but it does not have usb3



umm i think the advanced/plus had a usb 3.0 version..check the link below:
CM 690 II Advanced (USB 3.0 version) - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case, Cooler, Power Supply, Laptop Cooling, Gaming Peripherals

But availability in our region can be a problem though!


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 3, 2012)

bong said:


> ^^ is it possible to make dust filters? i am not aware of that. yes i will see allodum's recommendation.
> 
> just checked out the 690 II advanced. i like the case. but it does not have usb3



Yes it is possible. Heres a link for e.g  or google it for various other ways to do it.
DIY PC Dust filter Lanboy air - YouTube

Or you can order,but Im not aware whether its available in India though.
*www.moddiy.com/products/120mm-Fan-Dust-Filter-Foam.html#.UJQTosWTzng

Its very easy to make one. Use AC Dust filters they work great too.The ones from Hitachi Mitsubishi and Daikin especially.


----------



## aloodum (Nov 3, 2012)

^^ +1 
I think Incinerator had recently advised another member on another thread.
@@Incinerator: it may help him if you can link back the other thread


----------



## bong (Nov 3, 2012)

Many thanks for referring that case @aloodum@inciniator

CM 690 II advanced usb3 version>corsair 400R>haf 912 Combat

that is what i have decided. if price are reasonable that is priority order. 690IIadv usb3 is tagged 5.2 in mdcomputers
Look wise i like the haf912 ,featurewise 400R, 690II adv seems blend of both. I like it.

@incintor yes i would like to get that link. 

dust filters are quite cheaper. i thought they would be costlier.I think its better and cheaper to add those later where possible. 

also do you know any indian case modder supplier site or shop(kolkata)?


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

for dust filters try these :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...-430-431-discussion-thread-6.html#post1391120

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/143022-dust-filter-suggestion.html

Search the forum first


----------

